# Viscount Vash and The Deadman duel.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

This is a test thread to see how to play one on one duels with other members.


This is a One on One duel so please do not interrupt or join in the combat.



There is a spectators Gallery if you would like to goad or heckle from the side lines BUT you have to PM one of the combatants to get an invite.
Please do not over do this mind you.

(OCC means out of Character.)



_The Viscount strode into the fight circle to meet his opponent.

As he looked around he gently caressed the hilt of his ornate power sabre, his forked tongue flicking quickly over his lips as memories of past fights sensations and tasted pain flashed though his mind.

The small servos of Vash's power armour whined as he crouched, 'no show as yet,I might as well be comfortable whilst I wait.' he thought............... _


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

_Then Deadman walks into the circle with his custom made sword of which he forged after his first battle.

He looked across at his opponent and thought of a gameplan to which he was hoping to win but without his custom made gun it would be a lot harder than all of his other battles with Chaos and Tyranids. He had hoped his opponent would make the first move so he could make his gameplan work effectively. The problem being he didn't know if his opponent had any hidden weapons on him because if he did it would make this battle a little easier but at the same time harder._


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

_Slowly the powered armoured form rose to his full height, uttering a foul prayer to his patron the pleasure seeker.

" Ah Deadman, I was begining to think you would not show " Vash said as he thumbed the activation bead on his power sabre, the blade glowed with a bright pinkish purple.
" and in what incarnation are you here today?"_


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

_"To duel you obviously, now are you gonna make the first move or am I?" said Deadman starting to die of boredom (not literally as this thread wouldn't be good) but he decided to draw his custom made sword which only had the hilt visible another part of his gameplan._


----------

